# Facetime sur iPad2 - Connexion impossible



## EFmacgen (12 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
depuis une petite semaine, j'essaye de me connecter (pour la première fois) à Facetime, sans succès. Probablement 10 à 15 fois entre-temps. J'obtiens systématiquement le message suivant:

_"Connexion impossible, veuillez vérifier votre connection réseau et.._"

La connexion WiFi (Orange, Livebox) fonctionne sans problème puisque je peux par exemple surfer sur le web avec safari.

Coté identifiant Apple ID, ils sont aussi en règle.

Pensant que le problème venait peut-être d'une surchage sur les serveurs Apple, j'ai essayé ce dimanche matin, en plein milieu du we de Pentecote, et de bonne heure, en vain... Toujours le même message!

Quelqu'un a une idée?

Merci pour votre feedback.


----------



## Adra (13 Juin 2011)

Salut, 

J'ai eu exactement le même problème. J'ai uniquement pu le résoudre en connectant mon iPad 2 a un autre réseau wifi. (celui de la FNAC en l'occurrence, lorsque je suis allé demander de l'aide au vendeur...). Après cette première initialisation, FaceTime a fonctionné correctement chez moi.

Et je suis aussi chez orange...

Autre solution, est ce que ta livebox est ancienne ? Suite a cet événement j'ai changé ma vieille livebox our une récente et ça a réduit pas mal de soucis 

A+


----------

